# Rattray’s – Black Mallory (aged 12 years)



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
A special thanks to DanR for sending me some of this tobacco. I have never had Black Mallory before, and the sample that Dan sent me had been aged for 12 years, so this review is based solely on the aged blend and not from a new tin. Description from tobaccoreviews:_ "The basic tobaccos are broadly akin to those of Red Rapparee. Carefully apportioning of the quantities of seasoning leaf brings about a dark full-bodied mixture. A notable tobacco." _











In The Tin/Pouch
This tobacco is a ribbon cut blend of Virginia, Black Cavendish, Latakia, and Orientals. The color ranges from light brown to jet black, and as an aged tobacco it has a slight sparkle to it that signifies that some great things have been going on in the tin for the last 12 years. The smell from this was quite mild, in fact I couldn't even smell the Latakia. What I did smell are the Virginias, earthy and pleasant. Mine has spent some time in a Ziploc bag so not much drying time was necessary, in fact a few times I didn't even worry about drying it out before smoking it. 

The Burn
I filled my pipe with this the way I normally do with this type of tobacco, I call it the "Nick" method. I can't really explain it, I just fill the pipe the way I have been doing for years, and I had no problems with it. It lights very easily even when it hasn't been dried out. It smoked very nicely, cool and dry with not really any gurgle or moisture issues to speak of. Though there was a bit more moisture when I didn't dry it out before hand, it really wasn't a big deal. 

The Smoke
The smoke starts out with the sweet Cavendish with a nice rich Virginia backbone. About halfway through the bowl the Cavendish fades away, and the Latakia becomes more noticeable. The Latakia is really nice smooth and creamy, not as bright and strong as a younger Latakia, it really shows its age as a mild and mellow flavor. The orientals were a bit of a mystery to me, they showed their spiciness every once and awhile, but quickly faded only to reappear a bit later. This is a really dark and earthy smoke, and is quite pleasant. I didn't sense a bit of bite from this delectable treat, yet I'm sure if it was abused it would show its displeasure.

The Aroma
I tried to smell the smoke from this, and I think I smelled more of the smoky Latakia than I actually tasted. I'm not really sure what kind of room note this tobacco leaves so if anyone can describe the aroma better please leave a comment on it.

The Packaging, and Price
The most common way this tobacco is sold is in 100 gram tins, though it is also available in 50 gram tins and 500 gram bags. As I stated earlier I was given mine, but it is available at most online retailers as well as some B&M shops. www.somkingpipes.com has it in 50, 100, and 500 gram quantities for $10.80, 16.67, and $72.00 respectively. www.pipesandcigars.com carries it as well in all three sizes for $9.92, $19.84, and $74.00. However, the best deal I have found yet is at www.jrcigars.com, they only stock the 100 gram tins, but at $12.00 it is the best deal all around. 

The Bottom Line
At 12 years this stuff is really good, the Latakia is smooth and the Virginias really play quite nicely with the sweet Cavendish. The Latakia stays quite muted and mild, which is something I normally don't like, but I really liked it in this. This tobacco had melded together quite nicely, and really sang in the pipe. If you have some of this and have the patience to wait 12 years, go for it, it ages quite nicely. I want to try some of this fresh to see how it compares before I commit to 12 years of a tin staring me in the face begging to be opened. However, there is no doubt that this tobacco is very tasty when there is some age on it. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, great review. I got more than I bargained for when I sent the sample to you, Nick. 

I'm still mixed on this one. I've smoked it twice now, and it's definitely pleasant. However, one of my favorite tobaccos is Red Rapparee mainly because of the lovely orientals that sing to me as I smoke it. Also, when I smoke a blend with Latakia in it, I sort of want it to kick me in the face with smokey goodness. As you stated, the orientals and latakia have mellowed very much in this tin (almost nonexistent), and what we are left with is a deep, deep earthiness and to me a rum-like flavor. It's VERY pleasant, but nothing like I expected...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Wow, great review. I got more than I bargained for when I sent the sample to you, Nick.
> 
> I'm still mixed on this one. I've smoked it twice now, and it's definitely pleasant. However, one of my favorite tobaccos is Red Rapparee mainly because of the lovely orientals that sing to me as I smoke it. Also, *when I smoke a blend with Latakia in it, I sort of want it to kick me in the face with smokey goodness*.As you stated, the orientals and latakia have mellowed very much in this tin (almost nonexistent), and what we are left with is a deep, deep earthiness and to me a rum-like flavor. *It's VERY pleasant, but nothing like I expected*...


Yeah, I agree, I usually prefer Latakia to be "in your face", but I think that may have been my biggest mistake with Lagonda. I went into it thinking the Latakia would be more dominant, and it of course wasn't, and I think that lead to my greatest dissatisfaction with it. I am trying not to build up tobaccos in my mind too much before I try them (I know that is hard, you have to know what is in it before you buy it), that way I am not biased going into it.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Methinks I need to drop some Quiet Nights on ya! It's got enought Lat for anyone!


----------

